# كل شىء عن تصميم Steam والصمامات والانابيب الخاصه به .



## Eng-Maher (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كل شىء عن تصميم Steam والصمامات والانابيب الخاصه به . وحجم الكتاب 5 ميجا 

مع رابط سهل التحميل لا رابدشير ولا اى حاجه ثانيه .

والرابط ................................... :

http://www.spiraxsarco.com/us/assets/uploads/PDFS/HookUp.pdf


----------



## نايف علي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

يشرفني أن أكون أول من يرد عليك 
بارك الله في جهودك وجاري التحميل


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aborebayee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أرأيتكم إن أخبرتكم


----------



## aborebayee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

احسنت على الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 نوفمبر 2006)

hss قال:


> يشرفني أن أكون أول من يرد عليك
> بارك الله في جهودك وجاري التحميل[/QUOTE
> 
> زادنى شرف عند زيارتك لموضوعى اخى الكريم hss ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووور مجدى

مشكووووووور aborebayee


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ملخص الموضوع
-----------------------------------------
Subject Index
152
Tanks
Boiler Feed Water ..........................................................................................................................................................104, 105, 127
Flash (sizing) ........................................................................................................................................................................42-44, 49
Flash Steam Recovery (see Flash Steam, Recovery Hookups)
Hot Water Storage .....................................................................................................................................................................98, 99
Open ......................................................................................................................................................................................103, 105
Plating, Dyeing & Process .............................................................................................................................................................103
Product Storage.............................................................................................................................................................................110
Temperature Control Valves
Cooling Service ........................................................................................................................................................87, 127, 135-139
Direct Operated ......................................................................................................26-29, 87, 88, 105, 127, 135, 136, 137, 138, 139
Heating Service (liquid)....................................................................................................................................................................26
Heating Service (steam)......................................................26, 27, 28, 88, 97, 98, 99, 100, 101, 103, 104, 105, 106, 108, 125, 126
Installation........................................................................................................................................................................................27
Pilot Operated ..........................................................................................................................26, 95, 96, 97, 99, 100, 103, 105, 106
Pneumatically Operated ..............................................................................................................................................27, 28, 93, 101
Remote Setting ................................................................................................................................................................................93
Sizing ..........................................................................................................................................................................................23-30
Three-Port (blending, diverting) ...........................................................................................................................................28, 29, 30
Two-Port Direct Acting (heating) .....................................................................................................................26-29, 88, 98, 105, 108
Two-Port Reverse Acting (cooling) .............................................................................................28, 87, 127, 135, 136, 137, 138, 139
Testing Steam Traps ...........................................................................................................................................................................55-58
Thermostatic Air Vents (see Vents, Air, for Steam Spaces)
Three Port Valves ........................................................................................................................................................................28, 29, 30
Tire Mold Hookup...................................................................................................................................................................................113
Tracer Lines,
Control ...........................................................................................................................................................................16, 17, 18, 88
Trapping...................................................................................................................................................................15, 17, 18, 38, 88
Tracer Systems.......................................................................................................................................................................12-18, 38, 88
Trap Diffuser.............................................................................................................................................................................................47
Traps, Drain..............................................................................................................................................................................47, 135, 140
Traps, Steam
Discharge Modes.............................................................................................................................................................................56
Location .........................................................................................................................................................................11, 17, 32, 38
Sanitary Clean Steam Systems .........................................................................................................................52, 53, 128, 129, 130
Selection and Sizing..................................................................................................................................................9, 16, 38, 39, 40
Steam Loss Estimates .....................................................................................................................................................................57
Testing of ....................................................................................................................................................................................55-58
Unit Heater Drainage ...............................................................................................................................................................................98
Vacuum Breakers ............................................................................31, 93, 96, 97, 98, 100, 104, 105, 110, 118, 123, 125, 126, 136, 137
Vacuum—Draining Condensate from ............................................................................................................................................115, 119
Valves
Accuracy (droop)..............................................................................................................................................................................23
Balancing .........................................................................................................................................................................................30
Cv 23, 25, 29
Definitions ..................................................................................................................................................................................23, 28
Pressure (see Pressure Control Valves)
Proportional Band......................................................................................................................................................................23, 26
Sizing..................................................................................................................................................................................3, 4, 23-30
Temperature (see Temperature Control Valves)
Velocity,
Steam Mains..........................................................................................................................................................................3, 4, 6, 8
Water Mains...............................................................................................................................................................................76, 77
Air Lines.....................................................................................................................................................................................63, 64
Vents, Air, for Steam Spaces ................................................11, 31, 60, 85, 95, 96, 97, 99, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104, 108, 109, 111, 113
114, 115, 116, 117, 120, 123, 124, 125, 126, 129, 130, 131
Vortex Flowmeters (see Steam Meters)
Warmup Loads, Steam Main ...............................................................................................................................................................9, 10
Warmers, Blanket and Bedpan, Hospital...............................................................................................................................................108
Washers, Egg.........................................................................................................................................................................................106
Water For Injection (WFI).........................................................................................................................................................................50
Water Hammer.....................................................................................................................................................................................8, 32
Water Logging....................................................................................................................................................................................31, 35


----------



## aborebayee (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكى على الموضوع وممتاز لكى


----------



## محمد منير حسن (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كل الشكر لك أخي الغالي ومزيداً 
من الإفادة للمنتدى


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووور اخى محمد منير .. كتير 
ومشكور اخى حسام على متابعتك ..مشكورين جميعا .


----------



## عبد الله بدير (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الجيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووور اخى عبد الله بدير


----------



## دعيج (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك كل الشكر


----------



## حسام جاسم (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووور اخى حسام


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 ديسمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووووور اخى م/دعيج على متابعتك وتواصلك معنا .


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 ديسمبر 2006)

محمد مبسوطه قال:


> الف شكر لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا



--------------------------------
مشكوووووووور اخى :55:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
ألف
شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى حازم


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يناير 2007)

يرفع للاهميه


----------



## masoud_mam (3 يناير 2007)

برجاء اعاده تحميل الرابط مره اخرى لانه لا يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يناير 2007)

masoud_mam قال:


> برجاء اعاده تحميل الرابط مره اخرى لانه لا يعمل



---------------------------
الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد جدا 
اخى انصحك ب امتلاك (الدون لود مانجر ) 

http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/?v=503b2
هتلاقيه مجانى فى بعض منتاديات الكمبيوتر


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف فوق العادى


----------



## shekoshawki (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واكلك لحم طيرا ومشيت الي بيت الله سعيا ..........شكرا جدا اخ ماهر


----------



## masoud_mam (3 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخى كل الشكر على كل متقدمه


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يناير 2007)

هشام عبدالله سيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف فوق العادى



-----------------------------

مشكور اخى واهلا بيك عضو جديد :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يناير 2007)

shekoshawki قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واكلك لحم طيرا ومشيت الي بيت الله سعيا ..........شكرا جدا اخ ماهر



------------------------

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك .:55:


----------



## سعود الكعبي (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز

و لاحرمنا من يديدك

ننتظر الكثير منك


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/علي (8 يناير 2007)

يا اخي الواحد مش عارف يعمل ليك اية كل الفيض الهائل دة من المعلومات الف شكر وربنا يكرمك ويزيدك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يناير 2007)

مهندس/علي قال:


> يا اخي الواحد مش عارف يعمل ليك اية كل الفيض الهائل دة من المعلومات الف شكر وربنا يكرمك ويزيدك



-----------------------------------------------------------
يا هندسا انت بتتقل علينا ليه فينك وفين زياراتك .. ومواضيعك عايزينك تبقى معانا ... ومشكور اخى


----------



## الفارس الأول (9 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى سعود 
واختى واسراء 
واخى الفارس الاول .


----------



## ود الفاتح (9 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جداً جداً:12:


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يناير 2007)

ود الفاتح قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور جداً جداً:12:



--------------------------------
العفو اخى واهلا بك عضو جديد معنا ان شاء الله .:55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2007)

يرفع للاهميه وزياده الافاده


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (24 يناير 2007)

يارك الله فيك
تحية من بلاد الرافدين
جاري التحمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى رحيم واهلا بك ..


----------



## interawe (26 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## the lord (28 يناير 2007)

you are welcome


----------



## طارق عبد الهادي (28 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير زشكوررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 يناير 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## emely (31 يناير 2007)

thanx brother its a very useful topic ur sister


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

مبدع مهندس ماهر 

أخوك المهندس صالح


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكوره كتير الاخت اميلى 

ويا هلا بك عزيزى م/ صالح الهاشمى .


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (10 فبراير 2007)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك كل الشكر


----------



## الضبيطي (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااا على هذا الكتاب
الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكور زيزو......... و الضبيطى ...........الف شكر


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ماهر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد السيد .... وشد حيلك معنا .. عايزين مشاركات تمام . ومواضيع حلوه من ايدك


----------



## saleem1975 (20 فبراير 2007)

شي رائع....


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2007)

saleem1975 قال:


> شي رائع....



مشكور اخى الكريم :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 مايو 2007)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك كل الشكر




العفو اخى الكريم :55: :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## احمد الجداوى (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكر لك جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## fadi kabes (5 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fadi kabes (5 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الحسن المجتبى (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير واعانكم على الخير


----------



## hady511 (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (6 أغسطس 2007)

مششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكراأخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد لطفى كتير 
واشكر كل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه


----------



## طارق كمال (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع مش موجود من فضلك ابقي اعد رفعه

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حمية (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم. الكتاب قيم و ثمين جدا وذلك حسب الفهرس المرفق معه
لي رجاء ان يتم تنزيله على رابط اخر وهو( ميهد)mihd


----------



## محمد حمية (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك هذا مع ان الموقع غير موجود,
ارجو منك ان تضع رابط اخر


----------



## احمد رفعت عثمان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لك:16:


----------



## احمد رفعت عثمان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يساعدنى فى اختيار المعدن المناسب لتصميم مواسير حامض الكبريتيك المخفف


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 سبتمبر 2007)

محمد حمية قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم. الكتاب قيم و ثمين جدا وذلك حسب الفهرس المرفق معه
> لي رجاء ان يتم تنزيله على رابط اخر وهو( ميهد)mihd



-------------------------
لخى الكريم اشكرك على التنبيه والله هشوف الملف عندى وسأرفعه لكم قريبا ان شاء الله

:55:


----------



## heart engineering (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أسأل الله أن يجعلك من عتقائه من النار


----------

